# Audi TT 8S S-Line quattro "Daytona Grey".



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

Of all the "fifty shades of grey" (blacks, whites, silvers & greys) Audi fills their lots with, this is by far my fav. New TTS in Daytona over red seats = killer.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Black Leather red accents.


----------



## ARK80Scirocco-96GLX (Feb 14, 2008)

Now that I like!! I always thought the 2-tone colors before were just a bit too much for me. I think this just accents it just right, and the colors seems to be just the metal or plastic panels or frames that shouldn't get wear or discoloration.


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

R5T said:


> Black Leather red accents.


If only the high-gloss red accents were actually available...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It should be available for the TT-S.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

that interior with the red accent is gorgeous. just perfect


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Daytona grey is by far the best Grey colour in the Audi portfolio.


----------



## jkmalsoe12 (Jun 10, 2015)

*reply*

the design inside is stuning



audi servicing


----------



## hou-tt-mk2 (Oct 22, 2008)

I wish they would bring Solar Orange back. You can only get Imola Yellow in the TTS.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Only available as "Audi Exclusive" colour.


----------



## enkil (Nov 3, 2013)

R5T said:


> Black Leather red accents.



Stunning :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkil (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> Daytona grey is by far the best Grey colour in the Audi portfolio.


Dear RST,
Have to disagree,IMHO the best is Suzuka Grey,the changes in shade with ligtht is interesting.I was only asked yesterday about "that white Audi" .Up on the high Prairies of Northern Alberta when driving home from the South my son said"Dad your car looks blue".Such nuances don't happen with the darker greys,like Daytona.
Just My Humble Opinion,each to his own.
Season's Greetings from the Arctic- it is -31C with ice fog this morning:laugh:
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I was revering to the Darker grey's. 
But yes, Suzuka is the best grey by far of all grey's.


----------



## kjmurphy (Sep 29, 2012)

Not sure if Dakota Grey will be offered in the Mk III, but it is my favorite color.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

kjmurphy said:


> Not sure if Dakota Grey will be offered in the Mk III, but it is my favorite color.


Dakota Grey is a cool colour and have some brownish glow over it.


----------



## kjmurphy (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes, it varies quite a bit depending on the lighting.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> Dakota Grey is a cool colour and have some brownish glow over it.


I am not sure I have seen Dakota Grey,must look out for it.
Mac:snowcool:


----------



## kjmurphy (Sep 29, 2012)

Here are a couple of pics in different lighting.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Vote for Nardo Gray here!!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Pretarion said:


> Vote for Nardo Gray here!!


*TT 8S S-line, Nardo Grey with matt black "5-Parallelspeichen-Stern-Design 9 x 20" ET37" Audi S7 wheels with 245/30 R20 Michelin Tires.*


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

^^

So sexy!! I was at my dealership yesterday talking about a new TT / TTS in Nardo. It is a phenomenal color and looks amazing on the 8S. Thanks for the pics. Just validates my want for the car


----------

